# Upgrade Time



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

My wife and family have been on at me, what do I want for my birthday? Same old story these days, I have most of the things I want. A bit of peace and quiet, and happiness would be nice. But it's my 40th, so I had to think of something.

A new grinder, niiiiice. I currently run a Compak e5 alongside my LMLM, and it's a good grinder, but an even better grinder would make a great gift wouldn't it?

I only have 1 or 2 espresso based drinks per day. I want something that performs well, and also looks the part.

Sadly the EK43 is just too expensive, as is the Mythos One, although perhaps we could go "used". Failing that I've just stumbled across the new Eureka Helios grinders and man do they look cool??!! And there's a very good deal on the older Mazzer Kold Electronic, but not sure this would be very well suited for my consumption levels!

Any thoughts welcomed as always. Thank you.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Beanbag said:


> My wife and family have been on at me, what do I want for my birthday?... *A bit of peace and quiet*, and happiness would be nice....only have *1 or 2 espresso based drinks per day*. I want something that performs well, and *also looks the part*.


 I don't have dog/s anymore (good excuse to be alone when walking them) but yeah that "*peace and quiet*" has gotta be in my top 5 as well :classic_wink:

I agree the Kold is massive and perhaps overkill (IMO) ....but if it's "*eye-candy*" that ye seek at not top-end prices then the *Lagom P64* is getting quite a bit of attention at the moment...there's iirc 2 peeps on here who have one....they're a "Bovril" type grinder; you'll either love it or hate it; but that also applies to any grinder IMO.

I wish you well with whatever you decide to purchase :classic_smile:


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If you like the idea of single dosing, the Lagom sounds like an awesome grinder for the money.

For hopper fed, the Eureka's look great, you could also consider a Ceado e37.


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

It's funny I'm just not sure I'm ready for something like the P64, think I'm still in the hopper zone!

I'm just not convinced on the overall finish of the Eureka's perhaps they look better in real life. Same with the Ceado, although the 37S looks nice actually.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Eurekas and the higher end Ceados have a major advantage. You can clean them very easily and without losing your grind setting. This, to me is a big thing. Maybe you can hold off your decision until lockdown eventually ends, and you can take a trip to someone like Bella Barista and see them in person.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

how bout this bad boy


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Beanbag - With that volume how about a new Mazzer Major and a Daniel Wong kit? £699+VAT and the mod kit. I do like the look of the Eureka Atom 75E though and they are meant to handle single dosing reasonably well.

https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/mazzer-major-manual-grinder/

If it's only ever 1-2 a day a Kinu M47 would do you nicely.

https://www.cremashop.eu/en/products/kinu/m47-classic/4323?gclid=EAIaIQobChMInMe92rrQ7gIVi-vtCh3nTwweEAQYBCABEgIWvPD_BwE


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Cuprajake said:


> how bout this bad boy
> 
> View attachment 52387


 But where can one get his Zeus? Can't find em no place bruv!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i dont think there out yet haha

still nice though


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Cuprajake said:


> i dont think there out yet haha
> 
> still nice though


 Back end of 2021 according to Eureka. Will be too expensive for me I'm sure.


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Sure enough they have also confirmed that at launch it will NOT be in the same price bracket as the Helios 80.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Beanbag said:


> Sure enough they have also confirmed that at launch it will NOT be in the same price bracket as the *Helios 80.*


 That *Helios 80 chrome version* surely must be "up there" in your "look the part" stakes ?? ....it's proper *eye-candy* IMO 😍


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Rincewind said:


> That *Helios 80 chrome version* surely must be "up there" in your "look the part" stakes ?? ....it's proper *eye-candy* IMO 😍


 For sure, but for some reason I can't get the picture of a topless white Kold E out my head! I'm a sucker for large chunks of polished aluminium.

I have heard however it won'r run without it's proper hopper on, but surely you can cheat it??


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Beanbag That's the 1st picture of the Kold that i've seen without the hopper on it...*it looks mean*...i also like big chunks of aluminium (especially polished up) but that Kold would take more space than i currently have lol...as for "won't run without hopper" i'm genuinely clueless as i've never even googled anything mode-wise TBH. I've looked at it's specs and that's all. Very nice but as stated too big for my needs. Good luck if you decide to purchase one 👍


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

So I'm currently thinking that a Mazzer ZM would be bang on, but I would only be able to offered a used one, and it would need to be keenly priced. I have however just been offered a very well priced Robur S...


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

those zm are very nice


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

The ZM is fantastic - I've got the manual one (no digital display or timer), but it's fantastic at single dosing so I don't miss the timer.

They very rarely come up used though


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Beanbag said:


> So I'm currently thinking that a Mazzer ZM would be bang on, but I would only be able to offered a used one, and it would need to be keenly priced. I have however just been offered a very well priced Robur S...


 Mazzer claim the Robur S boasts a 52% reduction in grounds retention compared to the old Robur. But is 48% still bad??


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm getting a ZM. Can't wait.


----------

